# Looksmaxxing after 25 is a sad cope



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

Become a chad. It doesn't matter.
By that time the people in your high school and college had great relationships. Made memories with their friend group. During college they went on a road trip. After they all got their first mediocre paying job they blew it on stupid shit and traveled to another country. Have kids settle down. Let themselves go because they know when to call it quits. 
All while you jelq, wage slave for surgery, do research, thinking it will make up for the lost experience. You can look young but your brain is damaged from the pain. The amount of young girls you fuck are just copes. 
You can laugh at @Amnesia all you want. He actually got closure from his highschool classmates.

Fuarkk its over


----------



## recessed (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 18, 2021)

just coom™


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

recessed said:


> View attachment 995575


second jfl for you
within 2 seconds using the same image
hope you're happy


----------



## recessed (Feb 18, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> just coom™


another BANGER post by the bot himself


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 18, 2021)

water


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> Become a chad. It doesn't matter.
> By that time the people in your high school and college had great relationships. Made memories with their friend group. During college they went on a road trip. After they all got their first mediocre paying job they blew it on stupid shit and traveled to another country. Have kids settle down. Let themselves go because they know when to call it quits.
> All while you jelq, wage slave for surgery, do research, thinking it will make up for the lost experience. You can look young but your brain is damaged from the pain. The amount of young girls you fuck are just copes.
> You can laugh at @Amnesia all you want. He actually got closure from his highschool classmates.
> ...


you can be a chad at 30 look at asap rocky hes still fucking your mom 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> water


you know why it seems like women are all whores
those on social media are
i see tons of hot girls irl. do you know what happen to them? they all start living their lives in nice suburbs
all women past 25 still on tinder are leftover trash


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 18, 2021)

recessed said:


> another BANGER post by the bot himself


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 18, 2021)

Over for amnesia and salludon


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> you know why it seems like women are all whores
> those on social media are
> i see tons of hot girls irl. do you know what happen to them? they all start living their lives in nice suburbs
> all women past 25 still on tinder are leftover trash


That doesnt apply to us men usually we get more women as we get older. For women this isnt the case that much show me a women that looks good at 35 then look at men at 35 they are grown and masculine etc


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Over for amnesia and salludon


amnesia got closure from chad cole and fucked the captain of cheerleaders. it was the best he couldve gotten


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> That doesnt apply to us men usually we get more women as we get older. For women this isnt the case that much show me a women that looks good at 35 then look at men at 35 they are grown and masculine etc


"slaying" after 30 is just cringe jfl


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 18, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> just coom™


----------



## Essonerian (Feb 18, 2021)

cope


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> You can laugh at @Amnesia all you want. He actually got closure from his highschool classmates.


Really?

How?


----------



## Deleted member 2785 (Feb 18, 2021)

Very true tbh. I'll be mid 20s by the time I can afford all my surgeries at this rate. At the same time though, it's the only motivation to keep me from roping/rotting. I've given up on any hopes of a LTR and slaying doesn't really appeal to me either, the only thing that fuels me is my narcissism.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 18, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> just coom™


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> you know why it seems like women are all whores
> those on social media are
> i see tons of hot girls irl. do you know what happen to them? they all start living their lives in nice suburbs
> all women past 25 still on tinder are leftover trash


oh yeah tbh.


----------



## Equinox (Feb 18, 2021)

The cope is actually _legit_ looksmaxxing in general _regardless _of age.

I'm not talking about pitiable attempts like jaw fillers or natty lifting; the short term delusions that get you up in the morning.

I'm talking about the _real _messiahs that will actually make a difference such as a bimax and tren.

I'd guess 1% of users on here will actually go through with the surgeries they spend hours daily talking about due to either financial inadequacy or simply being too high inhib.


----------



## Zakamg (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> Become a chad. It doesn't matter.
> By that time the people in your high school and college had great relationships. Made memories with their friend group. During college they went on a road trip. After they all got their first mediocre paying job they blew it on stupid shit and traveled to another country. Have kids settle down. Let themselves go because they know when to call it quits.
> All while you jelq, wage slave for surgery, do research, thinking it will make up for the lost experience. You can look young but your brain is damaged from the pain. The amount of young girls you fuck are just copes.
> You can laugh at @Amnesia all you want. He actually got closure from his highschool classmates.
> ...


Do people have kids at 25 
I cant even acknowledge that because my parents treat me like a kid


----------



## pizza (Feb 18, 2021)

hedonism or rope


----------



## Enfant terrible (Feb 18, 2021)

As usual just an excuse to not do anything


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Really?
> 
> How?


his high school chad acknowledged his existence jfl


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

Fading said:


> Very true tbh. I'll be mid 20s by the time I can afford all my surgeries at this rate. At the same time though, it's the only motivation to keep me from roping/rotting. I've given up on any hopes of a LTR and slaying doesn't really appeal to me either, the only thing that fuels me is my narcissism.


same dude
i dont even know what makes me happy
being better than other people is my only sense of security. not even in a mog or hurt other people way. i'm just insecure


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 18, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Really?
> 
> How?


he's referring to this thread. I was able for one night to go back after looksmaxxing to hang with my high school peers and they actually thought I was cool, it was a surreal moment. High school has such a profound impact on ur psyche 










(Story) My 10 year high school reunion


I went to an unofficial high school reunion when I was 27. It was a very loosely organized reunion at a large bar near the high school i went to. Granted I was NOT popular in HS at all, I had ONE best friend and when he got a gf it was me literally eating lunch alone and wandering around the...




looksmax.org


----------



## brainded (Feb 18, 2021)

Looksmaxing is more than just fucking more women


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

brainded said:


> Looksmaxing is more than just fucking more women


yea bro its totally so you can get promoted in your company and get more smiles from strangers on the street


----------



## Schnitzel (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> yea bro its totally so you can get promoted in your company and get more smiles from strangers on the street


Cope. i would prefer to be 7psl who fucks a woman once a year then being 3.5psl and fuck a hot girl every week.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

Schnitzel said:


> Cope. i would prefer to be 7psl who fucks a woman once a year then being 3.5psl and fuck a hot girl every week.


because you want to mog others so bad

thats what im saying. youre brain is so fucked from lack of happiness during your youth, you become bitter and want to get revenge on the normies by mogging them after they let themselves go. 
its so sad


----------



## brainded (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> yea bro its totally so you can get promoted in your company and get more smiles from strangers on the street



Not even that, I looksmaxxed and it gave me way more confidence since Im now happy with how I look, where before it was an insecurity of mine. That confidence spills into your everyday interactions.


----------



## Schnitzel (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> because you want to mog others so bad
> 
> thats what im saying. youre brain is so fucked from lack of happiness during your youth, you become bitter and want to get revenge on the normies by mogging them after they let themselves go.
> its so sad


You're wrong. a 7psl guy would say the same i have no doubt. maybe (no hate bro) you have that inner thought, it's not that. it's not about revenge jfl, mogging is just objectively better for quality of life, you move with that body everywhere, talk to people, make friends, work. sex is really nothing compare to all of that at the end of the day.


----------



## Schnitzel (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> because you want to mog others so bad
> 
> thats what im saying. youre brain is so fucked from lack of happiness during your youth, you become bitter and want to get revenge on the normies by mogging them after they let themselves go.
> its so sad


''you lacked sex all your life bro, you want to look like a 3.5psl baboon and fuck a hole bro, it's so sad..''


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 18, 2021)

Schnitzel said:


> You're wrong. a 7psl guy would say the same i have no doubt. maybe (no hate bro) you have that inner thought, it's not that. it's not about revenge jfl, mogging is just objectively better for quality of life, you move with that body everywhere, talk to people, make friends, work. sex is really nothing compare to all of that at the end of the day.


i do think like that. im hoping it will make up for lost time. it wont. but its as close as it can get

the confidence you get from looks comes from knowing you arent utter subhuman. but why that insecurity exist in the first place? because you lost out on your youth


----------



## Schnitzel (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i do think like that. im hoping it will make up for lost time. it wont. but its as close as it can get
> 
> the confidence you get from looks comes from knowing you arent utter subhuman. but why that insecurity exist in the first place? because you lost out on your youth


I'm tired as fuck rn bro, i can write a massive essay about that shit. at the end of the day there's not right and wrong. whatever you prefer, really. i just think that the majority will go with my pick, which is one argument. but you can take it to many ways, if i see a better option and i pick it, now i'm insecure? what sense is that? ''no bro you must pick the hole, if not you're insecure and want to mog people'' I just do the math and pick rationally.


----------



## Haven (Feb 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> Become a chad. It doesn't matter.
> By that time the people in your high school and college had great relationships. Made memories with their friend group. During college they went on a road trip. After they all got their first mediocre paying job they blew it on stupid shit and traveled to another country. Have kids settle down. Let themselves go because they know when to call it quits.
> All while you jelq, wage slave for surgery, do research, thinking it will make up for the lost experience. You can look young but your brain is damaged from the pain. The amount of young girls you fuck are just copes.
> You can laugh at @Amnesia all you want. He actually got closure from his highschool classmates.
> ...


Looksamxing fully cope


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a feeling this is gonna be me. All my friends are making bonds and moving on with life, while I rot on this website looking for closure for missing out on past experiences.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 18, 2021)

You live a whole 70 year i dont mind looksmaxxing at 25


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> you can be a chad at 30 look at asap rocky hes still fucking your mom
> 
> View attachment 995581


just be 1 out of 10,000,000 theorem


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 18, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> You live a whole 70 year i dont mind looksmaxxing at 25


your life is over at 32. Humans never saw their 35th birthday in the old days jfl. Living when you're old doesn't count as living. Imagine being 50+ and caring about looks just lol, you're already dead at 50


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> your life is over at 32. Humans never saw their 35th birthday in the old days jfl


milf slayer at 30-50 its better than ldar


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 18, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> milf slayer at 30-50 its better than ldar


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> View attachment 995928


i can get behind this


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 18, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> View attachment 995928


whats the red-head with the big tits name?


----------



## CIA Recruiter (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m 28 and I’m excited as hell for the next ~10 years. Like you said most NT already settle down into some boring life by this age. I instead make 6 figs and plan on doing whatever the fuck I want for the next 10 years. Then I’ll bag some 28 y/o doctor/lawyer type in my late thirties when I’m ready settle down.

That’s one thing that’s not talked about on here because you’re all children. Girls start getting desperate af to lock it up in there late 20s because their biological clock is ticking. Guys don’t have that problem, it’s a huge advantage.


----------



## Clark69 (Feb 19, 2021)

over. teenage life + good looks = great youth


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 19, 2021)

Who the fuck cares
muh other people 😭


----------



## Jamal2222 (Feb 19, 2021)

i


austrianvirgin said:


> Who the fuck cares
> muh other people 😭


 l love you so fucking much. Let's breed I will give you mogger mullato sons and elite mullata staceys.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Feb 19, 2021)

Highschool was a fun time for me tbh, had crushes and got crushed on. But it was below what the average kid would've gotten as a hs experience

I've descended since then so I am trying to ascend now anyway


----------



## potentialhabit1 (Feb 19, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> Become a chad. It doesn't matter.
> By that time the people in your high school and college had great relationships. Made memories with their friend group. During college they went on a road trip. After they all got their first mediocre paying job they blew it on stupid shit and traveled to another country. Have kids settle down. Let themselves go because they know when to call it quits.
> All while you jelq, wage slave for surgery, do research, thinking it will make up for the lost experience. You can look young but your brain is damaged from the pain. The amount of young girls you fuck are just copes.
> You can laugh at @Amnesia all you want. He actually got closure from his highschool classmates.
> ...


nah once u actually start fucking the pain goes away, and u feel good again, all the bad memories fade and you are filled with contentment.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 19, 2021)

Focus on anti-aging. You can get younger girls if you look young. You can fake your age on Tinder as some girls do.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't think it's cringe
these days people start their "adult life" after their 30s
Obviously you have to act like your age and not try to relive the years you lost but live the last years of your youth the best you can


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Feb 19, 2021)

so looksmaxxing and living a fulfilling life and slaying young girls in your 20s and 30s is 'cope' but getting approval from your old high school normies is 'closure' lmao? 
jfl @ this joke of a cuck fantasy. even if I somehow ascend to gigachad status which I won't, I will never go back to those apes and beg them for scraps of approval like an insecure little dog.


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Feb 19, 2021)

@Amnesia


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 19, 2021)

I love advice from 404 experience 17 yo incel


----------



## mgtowmadness (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't steal my copium..I am 43


----------



## .👽. (Feb 19, 2021)

You think people dont have friends or a job because they didnt looksmax? 

Nice logic bro. Maybe you are a subhuman 2psl, then its true. But most guys here are around 4psl


----------



## recessed (Feb 19, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> he's referring to this thread. I was able for one night to go back after looksmaxxing to hang with my high school peers and they actually thought I was cool, it was a surreal moment. High school has such a profound impact on ur psyche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were u a loser loner in high school


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 19, 2021)

recessed said:


> Were u a loser loner in high school


very much so 

had one friend but he got a gf and spent all his time with her. I would drift through the school during lunch talking to no one just waiting until the bell rang. Had no friends


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 19, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> very much so
> 
> had one friend but he got a gf and spent all his time with her*. I would drift through the school during lunch talking to no one just waiting until the bell rang. Had no friends*



I strongly do not believe that.

Your bad life experiences seem to be a larp tbh.

With your looks even before surgery would easily be one of the popular kids in my school.


----------



## Melo95 (Feb 20, 2021)

Fading said:


> Very true tbh. I'll be mid 20s by the time I can afford all my surgeries at this rate. At the same time though, it's the only motivation to keep me from roping/rotting. I've given up on any hopes of a LTR and slaying doesn't really appeal to me either, the only thing that fuels me is my narcissism.


this. The only thing fueling me is my narcissism after feeling so betrayed from oneitis. Really made me so fucking disillusioned


----------



## joeveniro (Feb 25, 2021)

i just wish i had a normal functioning brain that could get excited with things and had the will to do things normal people do
being unable to feel joy or pleasure from NT shit is actually painful; not only that but my standards for women everyday gets harder since im aging ( fuck i wish i wasnt a fucking pedophile and could feel the same for old women as a feel for cute teens, fucking hell )


----------



## AlexAP (Feb 27, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> I don't think it's cringe
> these days people start their "adult life" after their 30s
> Obviously you have to act like your age and not try to relive the years you lost but live the last years of your youth the best you can


After their 30s? Or do you mean after their 20s? I see most people settling down between 30-35, not when they hit 40. I think it is difficult to settle down at that age (especially if you want to have kids), even though it's not impossible.


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 27, 2021)

You late teens and early 20s should be all about looksmaxxing

Mid-late 20s should be all about slaying and setting up a good base for moneymaxxing

30s should be all about earning as much money as you can and slaying on the side(maybe get a stable relationship and kids)

By your early 40s you should have enough money and lots of experience with women. And then retire with your girlfriend/wife and do whatever the fuck you want till you die at 80 with your kids/grandkids by your side in your final moments. 

This is the perfect life.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 28, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> very much so
> 
> had one friend but he got a gf and spent all his time with her. I would drift through the school during lunch talking to no one just waiting until the bell rang. Had no friends


How if u are white


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 28, 2021)

This what you call it as Life.


----------



## jm17 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> your life is over at 32. Humans never saw their 35th birthday in the old days jfl. Living when you're old doesn't count as living. Imagine being 50+ and caring about looks just lol, you're already dead at 50


Might end up in a sexless marriage if you get married and let ya self go


----------



## jm17 (Mar 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> "slaying" after 30 is just cringe jfl


Cope and you should always looksmax, example: you let ya self go at 35 but got marred at 33 to some 26 year old girl after u “ settled down” now ya wife stops having sex with u , u get addicted to porn/depressed or whatever, get divorced raped at some point, now half ya assets gone u 40 something , ugly as shit, went from a looksmaxxed prime 6/10 to a disgusting 2/10 and fat, now the chances of you getting into another relationship with someone you think is even kinda attractive is 0,and you’d look like a “ ugly creep” to women under 30, then women ya own age would look at u in disgust just because you a 2/10, so therefore you should always looksmax forever , especially if you wanna have a healthy sex life, and don’t pay attention to those 50 year old cucks with the test levels of a 100 year old man talking bout “ sex is behind me in the good days!😝” cuz they’re coping for being in a sexless marriage . Besides if you looksmax ya wife won’t treat you like some bitch cuz she’d know you can get from her what u could get from other women , so she is gonna have sex with u , can u imagine leaving a marriage or relationship at 40 something to get into a relationship with like a 25 year old girl, that’s a big W


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 25, 2022)

jm17 said:


> Cope and you should always looksmax, example: you let ya self go at 35 but got marred at 33 to some 26 year old girl after u “ settled down” now ya wife stops having sex with u , u get addicted to porn/depressed or whatever, get divorced raped at some point, now half ya assets gone u 40 something , ugly as shit, went from a looksmaxxed prime 6/10 to a disgusting 2/10 and fat, now the chances of you getting into another relationship with someone you think is even kinda attractive is 0,and you’d look like a “ ugly creep” to women under 30, then women ya own age would look at u in disgust just because you a 2/10, so therefore you should always looksmax forever , especially if you wanna have a healthy sex life, and don’t pay attention to those 50 year old cucks with the test levels of a 100 year old man talking bout “ sex is behind me in the good days!😝” cuz they’re coping for being in a sexless marriage . Besides if you looksmax ya wife won’t treat you like some bitch cuz she’d know you can get from her what u could get from other women , so she is gonna have sex with u , can u imagine leaving a marriage or relationship at 40 something to get into a relationship with like a 25 year old girl, that’s a big W


this tbh

looksmaxxing is a mindset not a phase


----------

